# Finding Cheaper Fuel



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yesterday I saw a Hymer 02 plate filling with fuel on Corley Services on the M6. If i had pulled on sooner i would have told them that at the next junction jnc 3 (1.5 miles) and then within 1 mile there was a tescos. An idea then sprung to mind that if on this site there was a place to enter where fuel is availible just of motorway junctions at cheaper prices so as we could download / print it and keep in our MHs for when traveling in unknown areas.

We could all enter details from local knowledge to share with everyone.

M1 Jnc 17 NOTHING
M1 Jnc 18 NOTHING

M6 Jnc 1 towards Rugby on A426 within 2 miles Tescos
M6 Jnc 2 towards Coventry on A4600 (NOT A46) within 1 mile Asda
M6 Jnc 3 Towards Coventry on A444 within 1.5 miles Tesco
M6 Jnc 4 NOTHING

Just an idea, what do think?

Maybe its already been done!

Would Nuke be prepared to set it up? (sorry more work)

Martyn


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

This site is also helpful - www.petrolprices.com.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Good idea.

J17 M5

Spoiled for choice Asda WallMart or Morrisons both within 1/2 mile (half a mile)


Andrew


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There are books called 'Just off the motorway' which give this info plus pleasant and better places to eat. However like anything some info is out of date very soon. 
Here goes for M53 Mid wirral motorway to Chester. This motorway is a continuation of the access road from the Wallase/Liverpool Mersey Tunnel Toll.
Jcn 1 Retail park B&Q, Halfords, Tescos with Petrol (24hr)and food cafe,
Jcn3 Towards Birkenhead Sainbury's Petrol open till 10 pm.
Jcn 9 Cheshire Oaks Sainburys food and petrol.
At the end of the motorway it becomes an A road dual carriageway, come off at A41 Whitchurch Sainsbury's across roundabout and towards Whitchurch Netherwood House campsite, Cheshire Cat Gastro pub and filling station. There are no services on the M53.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Am I the only one who's crossed Tesco's off my preferred list of suppliers for fuel?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Fantastic idea. 

why not use Tesco? cheap fuel and free ferry tickets with the points.

Ralph


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> Fantastic idea.
> 
> why not use Tesco? cheap fuel and free ferry tickets with the points.
> 
> Ralph


Not as cheap as they like to make out and rather expensive when they're selling the dodgy fuel.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

I called in at Tesco last weekend when the camper was low on fuel and it was a bit of a shock 3p dearer than 'ASDA', needless to say I didn't top up as normal but I suppose they have to cut their losses from selling dodgy fuel a few weeks ago

Bill


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

emgee said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic idea.
> ...


hi emgee arny you supposed to say alledgedly :wink: nothing wrong with tesco fuel now!! :wink:

ray


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Saruman said:


> emgee said:
> 
> 
> > ralph-dot said:
> ...


I made no claims about the current quality of the fuel they sell so no I'm in the clear. Caveat emptor of course goes back to when people spoke latin.


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

I suspect Tesco's is now probably the safest fuel to buy. They are not going to let that happen again.

In my opinion


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

martynandlin said:


> I suspect Tesco's is now probably the safest fuel to buy. They are not going to let that happen again.
> 
> In my opinion


Yeah but wasn't it nice when you could just drive in to any petrol station (and there were lots of them) and buy stuff that just worked.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

emgee said:


> martynandlin said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect Tesco's is now probably the safest fuel to buy. They are not going to let that happen again.
> ...


yeah!
thay are all car washes now!!!! :lol: :lol:

ray


----------



## 97476 (Jan 28, 2006)

Many Tesco stores are very close to motorway junctions, we never stop at motorway service stations even for a break or the toilet. If you go into a Tesco store and go to customer services they can provide you with a book that gives the location of every Tesco store and what facilities are available.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> Fantastic idea.
> 
> why not use Tesco? cheap fuel and free ferry tickets with the points.
> 
> Ralph


RE: Tescos points. Just for those that don't know...

1) If you collect your points at the checkout, your receipt will NOT have a bar code on the bottom.

2) If you don't collect points at the checkout, the receipt issued has a bar code at the bottom (points redeemable later)

Now then, wander into any Tescos and you usually find lots of receipts left in trolleys etc. Any spotted WITH a bar code can be redeemed? Take said receipt to customer services (just inside door usually) and ask to have the points added, they are happy to oblige, add them to YOUR own account 

I have seen people many a time throw receipts up to 150 quid or more (with bar code) on the floor cus it was discarded in the trolley they picked.

Remember..

BAR CODE = points still redeemable
NO BAR CODE = points already cashed in

Cheers


----------

